

X-lab Phaser.io game, just launched - re2005
http://xlab.r2goo.com

======
nacs
Well done and educational to boot :)

Suggestions:

* The looping music gets annoying quickly. Fortunately there is a button to disable it but making a longer loop may help.

* Sometimes the flasks overlap the mice or other flasks. There should be some kind of minimum distance between items

* Slightly lowering the tubes or making the liquid drop a bit faster would make it better -- its a bit too much about luck at the distance it is now and can get frustrating.

~~~
re2005
Thank you very much for your feedback!

That's really what we need at this stage. This is a very first fresh version
of the game, so there's a lot of improvements we want to do.

The idea was really make an educational game!

\- Overlaps you can still reach the tube \- Music loop we want to improve ;)
(imagine for my girlfriend listening this loop for 2 months already!! hahaha)
\- The drop speed increases as you progress, but maybe need a review!

Cheers!

~~~
renas
nice and educational.

------
mariobooster
Very nice education game! I'd a bit of difficulty to figure out which tube to
fill! The music is amazing! but after a while get too repetitive!

Congrats ;)

~~~
renas
music is SICK !!

------
re2005
x-lab colors is a game to challenge and teach people about primary colors.
Made using only HTML5 and Phaser framework

~~~
prsvrnce
It looks like the level objective indicator is broken. Each of the three
flasks that indicate what color you're supposed to drop in are shaped like an
erlenmeyer flask, when I think there should be one erlenmeyer, one cylindrical
and one spherical flask so you can differentiate what color to mix into which
type of flask.

~~~
re2005
You can fill any tube with the objective colors, the tubes are just
representative. The tube shape doesn't matter.

Thank you very much for the feedback!!!

Cheers

